

MetaEvents for Rails: DRY Up, Structure, and Document Your Mixpanel Events - geweke
https://swiftype.com/blog/introducing-meta-events.html

======
geweke
I'm more than happy to answer any questions about this gem. It was built as
the result of ~2+ years using Mixpanel intensely with Rails, seeing the
scaling challenges that result, and then tackling them. I'd love to help
anybody else make their Mixpanel implementation better, too. (And, no -- no
affiliation with Mixpanel whatsoever beyond being a happy client.)

~~~
jder
Just wanted to say that this looks awesome; I'm going to try it out right now
and will definitely be in touch.

